
Show HN: How to Take Smart Notes on Karma - eveFromKarmaFm
https://www.karma.fm/p/TlQNNgt/how-to-take-smart-notes-on-karma
======
kixiQu
dang!! I look at a lot of stuff like this and the prompting to connect your
notes here looks very cool. personally I am at a point in my life where I'm
not picking up new things I can't self-host (unrepresentative techie) but I'm
really looking forward to see what people do with this.

also, this is maybe the best thing I've read today:
[https://www.karma.fm/p/mWmnXji/im-a-little-
robot](https://www.karma.fm/p/mWmnXji/im-a-little-robot)

------
eveFromKarmaFm
I've been trying to figure out how to accelerate my personal self-education
with technology, and this represents my latest attempt at solving that
problem.

Two questions for you:

1) What are your initial impressions? 2) What would make you fall in love with
something like this?

